# HWS Fundraiser



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello fellow hedgie lovers!

I am kicking off a fundraiser on behalf of the Hedgehog Welfare Society! If you want to help spread the word about proper hedgie care but don't know where to start, here is a wonderful chance for you to support the HWS and their great message.

This fundraiser is a Pampered Chef fundraiser, so that means you'll not only be contributing to a worthwhile cause by supporting the HWS, but you'll also be getting high-quality kitchen products from a brand you know you can trust. 10-15% of each sale will go directy to the HWS and help support their rescue and care efforts.

All you need to do is visit the fundraising website (please PM me for the web address) and enter either "The Hedgehog Welfare" or my name "Celia Zeinert" as the hostess/organization. Then just pick out the products you want to purchase to support the HWS and order away! Please be sure to ship the items to yourself at your home address (I can't deliver all the items in person as we're spread all over the country.)

I managed to raise over $60 for the HWS with my spring hedgehog calendar, and hoping to do even better with this fall fundraiser. Thanks for your continuing support! 


P.S. The fundraiser will end Sept 13 so please get orders in before that time. Thanks!


----------



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

Please PM me for the web address- I really want to beat my $60 spring donation


----------



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a reminer that the HWS fundraiser ends tomorrow. So far the participation for this cause has been minimal to say the least, so if you were planning to help out please remember to do so before the weekend. Thanks for your support!


----------

